# Your biggest turn on and tun off in someone



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

List your biggest turn on and turn off in someone.

I'll go first...

Turn on: There are many, but probably their smile. Teeth is huge to me.
Turn off: Smoking


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Turn on: Girly sweetness

Turn off: Aggressive personality


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Turn On: Awesomeness

Turn Off: Militant non-smokers


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

Turn on: (personality) I like it when guys act dorky. (physically) Neck and arms. 
Turn off: Bad sense of humor.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Turn On: Intelligence

Turn Off: Smokers


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

ON:
Someone who is strong and makes me feel safe.

OFF:
Cockiness, men who have no backbone, religious


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

ON: is curious about the world; likes to ponder; doesn't fall in line (where this is due to her intellect not allowing it, rather than a mindless defiance).

OFF: is the opposite of the above. Doesn't matter how physically attractive she is - if she follows the herd, is unreflective, is concerned only with trivial or vain things, then I say No Thankyou.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Turn on: humour (would come under personality)

Turn off: Alcoholic/smoker or generally angry


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Turn on: glasses, running with a joke, neck, and back.

Turn offs: acting immature, bad sense of humor, stuck-up/too self-centered


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Turn on: Quirky sense of humor, integrity and humility. 

Turn off: Arrogance, bad manners & dishonesty.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Turn on: (mentally) Assertiveness and Independent (physically) face

Turn offs: Vanity, women who think their fat when their not, weak-minded


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

On: Golden skin

Off: Bad/Yellow teeth


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Turn on: Nerdy personality, reserved, funny, Tall.

Turn Off: Arrogance, On facebook 24/7, Narcissism, Smart *** attitude, Shorter than me.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

ON: soft voice, strawberry blonde hair, gentle, short

OFF: anyone who puts others down


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

On: Maturity, calmness, refinement
Off: Excessive giggling, pouting, acting like a little girl


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Turn on: positive down to earth attitude
Turn off: insincerity and drama queens


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

*biggest turn on:*

i think it'd have to be cute girls in sundresses and reading a book. *melts*

*biggest turn off:
*
bigots and rude and crude people.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Turn on's

Intelligent
Doesn't follow the herd 
A sweet affectionate side 
And err, fishnet stockings oops)

Turn off's 

The ability to punctuate every moment of silence with the sound of their own voice
Someone who gossips


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Turn-on: Big boobs

Turn-off: small boobs

:lol


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Turn ons:
Cute nose does it for me lol. 
Nice smile
A laugh that makes me want to embrace her and not let go, lest I am pried away!

Turn offs:
Bigotry
No sense of humor


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Turn ons: Playful sillyness, well-shaped manboobs and a double chin
Turn offs: Being judgmental, wearing sandals/thongs


----------



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hm...everyone guy I have dated has been pretty different. So I think it changes from person to person. Maybe they are all quite nerdy though 

Turn offs - controlling/manipulation.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Turn ons - Honesty.

Turn offs - Loud mouths.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Turn On's - Really Nice, Cute Smile, Honest, Affectionate, Funny, Smart.

Turn Off's - Mean, Smokers, Drug Users.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

turn on: huggable, has direction, gives me time of day, flexible, tall
Turn off: drugs, large tattoos


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Turn on: confidence, intelligence, broad shoulders, artsy but not a hipster, makes me laugh, the right tattoo can be really sexy, independent thinker

Turn off: A dude who hunts, lack of intellectual curiosity, being too politically correct, dislikes (or *gasp* hates) cats


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

On - Intelligence, quiet confidence, calmness, dry and/or dark sense of humor, fair-mindedness, a bit of a foul mouth/irreverence

Off - Ultra-traditional, pretentiousness, _excessive_ modesty


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Turn on: amazing twisted mind,kindness,genuine,intelligence,height and facial hair!!yes please to beards! 
Turn off: bigot,no sense of humour,condescending


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

On: kindness, same sense of humor as me, intelligence, open minded, thoughtful, honesty, nerdiness 

Off: bigotry, sexism, shallow, egotistical, mean, judgmental, making rude comments about other people's weight/physical appearance, dishonest


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Turnon: Intelligence and modesty

Turnoffs: Long beards and long sideburns (similar to jews style) Blegh x(
men who take pics of themselves with their phone in the bathroom


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Turn on: Quirkiness, loyalty, free spirit, somewhat reserved, sultry almond shaped eyes, introvert

Turn off: Can't laugh at themselves/no humour, judgemental, tatoos, too many facial piercings, vegan/vegitarians, someone who takes life too seriously


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Turn on: intelligence, courtesy, shyness
Turn off: drama, trendy, drugs & alcohol


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

ON - Kindness, confidence, spontaneous, understanding, cares for others/unselfishness, funny, positive, out of the normal, individualists yet sociable, unconventional, risk taking, brains, aims high/has goals, sexy flare, fighter

OFF- rude, doesn't assume own faults, too much ego, conformist, wants to blend in the crowd by changing own persona, disrespectful, backstabber, gossipy, cheaters


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Turn ons: Someone with the same interests as me, someone who doesn't want me to change, who likes me for me. A gamer girl would be b*tchin, nerdiness is a plus. Also a cute, small, perky nose couldn't hurt! I like cute girls, with cute features. Tomboys are cute, lol...

Turn offs: Toxic negativity, close mindedness, stupidity, "fakeness", and not being yourself. I've got no physical turn offs, I don't think looks are all that important, of course there has to be some kind of physical attraction but when it comes down to it, you don't need to match a certain profile to be considered beautiful. The thing that matters is the person not the reflection in the mirror. Know what I mean?


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Why do alot of people like nerds/geeks? What is the appeal - just curious?


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Downwiththesickness said:


> Why do alot of people like nerds/geeks? What is the appeal - just curious?


Hmm, not sure why guys like lady nerds (e.g. me :b)... I find male geeks/nerds really interesting though. Not full-blown geek, just a subtle side which means you have stuff to talk about. It's so much better than the empty superficial side some other guys have.

For me...
Yes- intelligence, someone who really cares for me :b
No- vanity, people who don't treat women very nicely.


----------



## tootooshy (Sep 13, 2011)

Downwiththesickness said:


> Why do alot of people like nerds/geeks? What is the appeal - just curious?


Because they are like the opposite of jocks and sporty type of guys. I find cute nerdy, guys less intimidating. I like a shy guy and seem to have much more in common


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Turn ons: confident, calm, protective, respectful, intelligent, quirky sense of humour. Physical: firm and strong.
Turn offs: uninitiative, hesitant, rude, lack of interests, overly negative.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

On: Introverted ... spiritually open minded ... sense of humor (morbid is better) ... loves nature (big dogs especially) ... beautiful eyes ... sensitive and caring ... peaceful ... honest


Off: Lemmings ... Dishonesty ... Selfishness ... Big Ego ... gossip and **** talking ... takes life seriously ... narrow mind ... prudish or frigid


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

.... ok this is going to be weird, but I just recently found out my biggest turn-on for a girl; 




Turn-off; Preachyness.


----------



## Notvisible (Sep 16, 2011)

On: If they don't conform and aren't followers of the mainstream popular crap
Off: People that try overly hard to impress others and flirt with everyone in the room


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

turn on: quiet guys who don't have accents, curly hair, nice noses. 
turn off: anything southern, obsessively religious, or socially assaulting.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Turn on: A girl so cute that you just wanna tie her up, and lock her in basement or something!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Turn on - Tie between good heart and wisdom.

Turn off - Tie between evil and stinky.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

On: Sincere. Genuine. Intelligent. Humble. Educated. Funny. Sensitive. Likes animals. Doesn't follow the herd. Isn't crazy about shopping. Exercises. Doesn't smoke.

Off: Doesn't speak her mind. Fake. Always trying to impress. Always trying to fit in. Rude. Superficial. Selfish.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

David777 said:


> Turn on: A girl so cute that you just wanna tie her up, and lock her in basement or something!


:lol Hoping that was a joke...

Was it? :um


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

On: Observant and considerate to random small details that most people overlook
Off: Apathetic towards life


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stilla said:


> :lol Hoping that was a joke...
> 
> Was it? :um


Of course it was just a joke!
It's exactly as I told the police.

Now here, have some Lady fingers.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

sophiek said:


> ON - Kindness, confidence, spontaneous, understanding, cares for others/unselfishness, funny, positive, out of the normal, individualists yet sociable, unconventional, risk taking, brains, aims high/has goals, sexy flare, fighter
> 
> OFF- rude, doesn't assume own faults, too much ego, conformist, wants to blend in the crowd by changing own persona, disrespectful, backstabber, gossipy, cheaters


what do you mean by "fighter"?


----------



## UniversalPolymath (Jun 3, 2011)

Turn-on: Intelligence, sense of humor

Turn-off: Unintelligence, lack of sense of humor


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Turn ons: Is intrigued by penguins, has catversations, likes my weirdness, thoughtful & kind, intelligent, good sense of humor, opinionated, climbable, unsubtle. Is not stereotypical male. Can handle me. 

Turn offs: Doesn't participate in my attempts at humor. Wears shorts. Dislikes cats. Is stupid. Is sanctimonious. Annoying persons.


----------



## CaptainRoommate (Aug 15, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Turn ons: Is intrigued by penguins, has catversations, likes my weirdness, thoughtful & kind, intelligent, good sense of humor, opinionated, *climbable*, unsubtle. Is not stereotypical male. Can handle me.
> 
> Turn offs: Doesn't participate in my attempts at humor. Wears shorts. Dislikes cats. Is stupid. Is sanctimonious. Annoying persons.


Climbable?
Catversations does not require clarification.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

On: Someone who cares, someone who will be there for you. Down to earth. Funny, cute and charming.

Off: Someone who is fake, someone trying to fit in and be someone else.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

Turn ons: quirky, intelligent, curious, playful, adventurous, insightful

Turn offs: pessimistic, loudmouthed, xenophobic, stingy, religious


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Turn offs: Someone who isolates themselves so you can't get close to them. 
It's the most hurtful thing in the world. Especially when you really care about the person.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

SAgirl said:


> Turn offs: Someone who isolates themselves so you can't get close to them.
> It's the most hurtful thing in the world. Especially when you really care about the person.


Perhaps I've been guilty of this. I can see it from the other side too, yeah it's hurtful especially of you're really in love.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Turn ons: a good book collection and adamantium claws

Turn offs: sycophancy


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Turn on: Sweetness
Turn off: Smoking


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

I know you're supposed to state your BIGGEST, as in ONE that is MOST SIGNIFICANT, but I can't help but state more that are too BIG to ignore. :b

Turn Ons: sense of humour, sexy smile, intelligence, loving, good listener, artistic, adventurous/spontaneous, ambitious

Turn Offs: poor hygiene, bad teeth, arrogance, dishonesty, shallowness, laziness, untrustworthiness, overly negative/cynical (I know...SHOCKER! coming from me )


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Turn on: likes sarcasm, dark, or dry humor. 
Turn off: too outgoing/loud.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

turn ons: intelligence, sense of humor, musical ability of any sort, curly hair, foreign accents

turn offs: laziness, self-entitlement, talking too much/being a bad listener


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Turn On: nice butt/stomach and likes to laugh

Turn Off: jealousy, not being able to open up emotionally


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

on: people who like themselves
off: people who like themselves too much


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Turn ons

Super petite. Hey, I am small guy.

Turn offs

Aggressive behavior (some could say being a *****)


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

Turn ons: Confidence, maturity, a good sense of humour, intelligence and pretty coloured eyes.

Turn offs: arrogance, sleazebags(I can spot them from a mile away), desperation,Body Odour, rudeness, inconsideration and prematurity...


----------



## Odd Times (Jul 27, 2011)

TURN ONS: Very witty, likes to joke (makes it easier for me to open up to her), beautiful eyes, sarcastic humor, likes video games and music, 

BIGGEST turn on: loves the sciences with a passion (particularly Biology or my favorite Chemistry )

TURN OFFS: Smoker, shallow, being quiet (it's okay to be shy but if you don't talk, it makes conversing difficult for me), being b*tchy, clingy, being a party girl.


----------



## guppy88 (Nov 12, 2010)

hmm... I'm not sure if everything here are turn ons turn offs, for instance arrogance directed to you is a turn off, arrogance in general may not be a turn off.

For example is "I can bench 315" arrogance or is it confidence? If he can actually do it, he's still trying to impress you, and make him look special. Most people would call that arogance, but many relationship gurus (girls and guys) do that all the time. So I don't know if arrogance is a turn off.

The arrogance you're reffering to though is when someone rejects you because they think they're better than you. So "I can bench 315, so I don't want to hang out with you." 

The same can be said for sense of humor. It's not really a turn on or a off. Funny people are often friends, even with women. I think charisma is the trait more of us are looking for.

For turn on and turn offs personaly.

Turn on -- My personaly woman is a sensitive woman, but not too girly (clueless, jumping up and down,) I like women who know what they want but are quiet and astute and always have something nice to say.

Turn offs -- clueless women and girly girls who can't do much for themselves. I believe girls can do everything guys can do.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

Girls
Turn ons: Intelligence, Aggressiveness, Plans for future, Laid Back, Funny, and Caring.
Offs: Smoking, Abusing of Drugs, Obsessed over their looks, Extreme Girly-ness, and talk only about themselves. 

Guys
Turn Ons: Sweet, Caring, Open, Hugs <3, Smarts, Funny, Laid Back, Plans for Future, and eyes. 
Offs: Smoking, Drug abuse, Aggressiveness, Stubborn, and insensitive.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow! This question is kind of hard. I could think of many things but only one in each category?

Turn on - Nice thighs
Turn off - Excessive conformity


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Turn Ons: I'm not sure where to start! Positive, kind, sweet, knows how to make a person feel wanted.

Turn Offs: The exact opposite of what I said in Turn Ons.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

There are several.

On: Guys with foreign accents, especially French/Irish/Scottish <3 Um French guys in general. :*) Medium height, toned slim men, tribal/cultural tatts, personality wise...general kindness is a plus and someone that likes to laugh  

Off: Over muscled men, heavy smokers, guys that have absolutely no drive or sense of direction.


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

Turn-on: Geekiness.
Turn-off: Drugs (Including tobacco and alcohol)


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Biggest turn on would be someone who makes me laugh

Biggest turn off would be someone who's sexually apathetic. 

:tiptoe


----------



## Jakerz591 (Sep 29, 2011)

Turn On: be smoking hot (In other words the type of person everyone would want to **** without having to think it twice.)

Turn Off: being ugly (The person nobody wants to ****.) no offense.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

turn-ons are...hmm, creative talent I think, intelligence, a tight body without huge muscles, light brown/dirty blond hair. 

biggest turn-off would be...lack of self-awareness, I think. not caring about your actions or beliefs.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Turn on
Tall, Dark sence of humor, Facial hair or Stubble and Dark features.

Turn off
Dishonesty and Arrogants are probably the two biggest.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

On: vertically blessed, intelligence, assertive behavior

Off: poor grammar, bad oral hygiene, close-minded


----------



## AtmosphereIsHipHop (Sep 7, 2011)

turn ons: deep dark and bad *** people

turn offs: metro guys, jocks, people who think they are better than everyone else


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Turn on: Weird, out-of-the-norm geeky interests. Always a plus in my book.

Turn off: Insanely bad breath! Even if he's the hottest guy I've evah seen evah, if his mouth smells like the inside of a dirty toilet, I am totally turned off. :no


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

heyJude said:


> Turn on: Weird, out-of-the-norm geeky interests. Always a plus in my book.
> 
> Turn off: Insanely bad breath! Even if he's the hottest guy I've evah seen evah, if his mouth smells like the inside of a dirty toilet, I am totally turned off. :no




Can definitely approve of those!
And I think it's only fair not to want to kiss someone with "insanely bad breath" :b

Turn on: Geeky/nerdy girl who has unusual interests she's really passionate about (sorry for stealing :um)

Turn off: Being overly self-involved.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

turn on: same sense of humor as me
turn off: bad hygiene, drug use (including pot)


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Turn Ons: Good Hygiene, Good Personality; patient, kind, loyal and not shallow.
Turn Offs: Bad Hygiene, Excessive Drinking, Smoking, Drug Use, or Partying.


----------



## hey you (Oct 2, 2011)

On: Gentleness and looking to the comfort of others and a nice neck and back

Off: self-deprication, cruelty, indolence


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Biggest Turn on - Funny 
Biggest Turn off - Not funny


----------



## Mandy91 (Sep 29, 2011)

Turn on: sexy gorgeous smile, with a funny personality.
Turn off: hmmm well guys who dont care,


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Turn ons: Good listener, sense of humor, creative thinker, pays attention to details as much as I do (ha), adventurous, innocent, kind, curvy slim build, soft skin, soft calm voice

Turn offs: Pretentiousness, loud-mouthed, bad hygiene, excessively insecure, close-minded, toothpick-skinny/obese, slob


----------

